# GE webcam drivers for windows 7



## himikey9 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey so When i plug this into my computer it automatically DLs drivers but they dont work at all!!! its just shows up as BLACK. So can anybody help me find some drivers for this thing? its a GE webcam Model No: HO98063

Please help and thank you so much!!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Go here for webcam driver:
http://www.jascoproducts.com/support/software-downloads.asp#pccams

Download the driver and instructions on how to install webcam.

Note: For in the future the website for GE products is here:
http://www.jascoproducts.com/support/


----------

